# Exhaust Diameter



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Decided to go with Super 40 Flows on the Goat. Whats the diameter size on the stock '05 Goat? 2.5"? Thanks for any info.


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

Stock on the Goat is 2.25".


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

WAM! (acronym for wait a minute) I thought the 05s had a larger diameter exhaust than an 04. Better measure it.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

With the Super Flow 40's that I put on this past Tues, I went with 3.75 inch tailpipes made by magnaflow. Thats the extent of what I know...besides knowing that you'll LOVE the sound!!!! :cheers 

dave


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

2.5 on the 05's and 2.25 on the 04's...... :cheers


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Sweet. Then super 40's (center in / center out), 2.5" diameter. Mmmmmmmmmm...cant wait.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I measured the inside diameter of the exhaust tips on the SAP pipes. They read 2.5" each for 4 pipes. The same measurement on stock is more. I think they are 3" or 3.5" They are bigger than those on the SAP. The ones on the SAP give ya a total of 10" "sound efects" for everyone's listening pleasure.


----------

